

Ask HN: Who is the equivalent of 37signals in Korea? - stcredzero

Do they exist yet?  My aunt runs a design firm in Seoul.  She tells me the business climate there is a lot less friendly to freelancers.
======
pestaa
In what aspect do you seek similarity? Project management tools, company
philosophy, company with a book or two, company with a design blog?

37signals rightly makes designers addicted to their culture, but if you ask
me, I don't like their products.

I bet there are tons of companies in Korea whose products I would not like.

